# Established Charter Companies?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone here rented or chartered a mono or cat from an individual owner as opposed to a charter company in say either Saint Marrten,BVI or USVI? We did a 1 week charter in Saint Marrten last year on a 40' cat that was fantastic, but the prices are getting a little out of hand to say the least! Thanks for anyone's input.


----------

